
Feedback is Not a Gift - bretthellman
https://medium.com/matter-app/feedback-is-not-a-gift-5028e718583b
======
amyhorowitz
I had a boss one that over used that cliche more than one. I now cringe when I
hear it but in all fairness, people say this cliche to break the ice around
the uncomfortableness of hearing feedback. And it works.

